

The Best Pieces of Advice for Entrepreneurs in 2014 - relaunched
http://firstround.com/article/The-30-Best-Pieces-of-Advice-for-Entrepreneurs-in-2014

======
MovingWorlds
This was a great read... "choose your MUST". Thanks for sharing!

